# Sicilian: ciuccianello



## Brindisi 2016

Ciao tutti,

Forse un'altra parola siciliana! Qualcuno sà come se dice 'ciuccianello' in italiano o inglese? Mi sa che sia una parola in dialetto ma non so quale. Viene da una canzone americana Che si chiama 'Dominic the Italian Donkey'....grazie!


----------



## Benzene

_"Ciuccianello" [Calabrian or Sicilian dialect] = "little donkey [jack or jennet]". "Little" since the height at the withers varies from 30 to 40 inches. 

Bye,
_
*Benzene*


----------



## johngiovanni

Presumably it's the same as "ciucciariello"?


----------



## Necsus

Vedi qui: CLIC.


----------



## Nino83

_Ciucciariello_ is Neapolitan!
The Sicilian word is _sciccareddu_ [ʃikka'rɛɖɖu] (it's the diminutive of _sceccu_ ['ʃɛkku]).


----------

